
Wells Fargo passwords are not case sensitive - praneshp
https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/66n4li/i_just_discovered_that_wells_fargo_account_login/
======
praneshp
OP Here, I just tested this, the passwords aren't case sensitive, and
google[0] and HN[1] says this was known in 2012..

The HN discussion is a little more dismissive of case sensitivity, so I'm
wondering if I should be so worried anyway.

[0][https://www.google.com/search?q=wells+fargo+password+not+cas...](https://www.google.com/search?q=wells+fargo+password+not+case-
sensitive&oq=wells+farg)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4285954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4285954)

------
sidcool
Unbelievable. There have to be laws for security.

